# My haunt in Zhejiang China



## suki1987 (Mar 23, 2010)

We have a huge backyard though and some day when we can afford it and there are safe stairs down to it, we'd like to extend the haunt out back.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi suki, have you done haunts or decorations in the past? Have pictures?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Would love to see some pictures.


----------

